
Safely dealing with scientific units of variables at compile time - cracauer
https://medium.com/me/stats/post/8e41d8a727ca
======
cracauer
Disclaimer: my own link.

This is part of a series about compile-time computing. There's elements of
fast run-testing turnaround in there, too.

